
The week of Universal Robots bugs - vmayoral
https://news.aliasrobotics.com/week-of-universal-robots-bugs-exposing-insecurity/
======
vmayoral
Back in 2019, Alias Robotics reported to Universal Robots that we had found a
significant amount of vulnerabilities in their UR3, UR5 and UR10 robots,
across different versions of their firmware which were of relevant severity
and required immediate attention. As today, Universal Robots has not take any
actions and therefore show that they do not care about security, Alias
Robotics is launching an initiative to empower end-users, distributors and
system integrators of Universal Robots' technology with the information they
so much require to make use of this technology securely. We are announcing the
week of Universal Robots bugs. Stay tuned and feel free to make contributions.
[https://news.aliasrobotics.com/week-of-universal-robots-
bugs...](https://news.aliasrobotics.com/week-of-universal-robots-bugs-
exposing-insecurity/)

